# la Pavoni Jolly grinder issue



## gmac (Apr 26, 2016)

I have acquired a la pavoni jolly grinder. The grinder works well and the grinds are consistent. However the coffee seems to build up in the chute before entering the doser then is slowly pushed out. This leave a lot of coffee in the chute when the grinding is completed. I cleaned out the grinder and burrs but same result. Only way to fill the portafilter is to use a knife to remove the remaining coffee.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Graeme


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Use an artists paint brush much better than a knife


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Pretty standard for most grinders. The lens hood mod may allow you to puff out the chute.


----------



## gmac (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks. I suppose its ok if you were making 10 coffees. What's the lens good mod?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24588-Essential-Mazzer-SJ-Mods

The 'lens hood' is a collapsible rubber camera hood usually for a 58mm lens. It fits perfectly into the throat of an SJ, but can be adapted to fit virtually anything with a little DIY.


----------

